# Need some advice for recipes



## Nailedit77

I am really battling to get good juice mixed up, most of my attemps have failed 

Any advise as to what I can make with my flavours and some steeping tips

Watermelon - Skyblue
Apple By TFA - Skyblue
Black Cherry - Skyblue
Boysenberry - Skyblue
Dairy Milk - Skyblue
DK Base - Skyblue
French Vanilla - Skyblue
Harvest Berry - Skyblue
Kiwi Double - Skyblue
Pina Colada - Skyblue
Pineapple - Skyblue
Red Liquorice - Skyblue
Spearmint - Skyblue
Strawberry (Ripe) - Skyblue
TFA vanilla custard - Skyblue
Vanilla Swirl - Skyblue
Whipped Cream - Skyblue

Cinnamon Ceylon - Valley vapour
Coconut Extra - Valley Vapour
Cotton Candy - Valley vapour
Blueberry - Valley vapour
Koolada - Valley vapour
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - Valley vapour
Vanilla Custard v2 - Valley vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Steeping process for me is a warm bath for 30 minutes after mixing (with a whole lotta shaking in between), 12 hours worth of airing out on day five, and then by day seven most of my creations are great!

Can't give you exact recipes at this point in time, but it looks like you got a really nice range of concentrates to start trying!


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Looking at the list.
This is a nice recipe with some subs for your flavors.

You can add 1drop Koolada per ml afterwards if you like it crisp.

Harvest Berry 6%
Boysenberry 3%
Strawberry (Ripe) 3%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 1.5% (For some body)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan

Sorry to hack your post @Sickboy77

I was wondering if I post the flavours I have if someone will be willing to give me advice on a recipe?

I have managed to make quite a bit single flavour juices and a few juices with two or 3 flavours. One one ended in the dustbin (ripe banana and caramel)... 

Thanks

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Plug your flavour stash into ELR and get some recipe suggestions:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lehan

Thanks @method1 I forgot about this site.

Has anyone tried the juice in the attachment maybe?







Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

No, but that looks like it could work after a bit of steeping


----------



## Lehan

Agree to the steeping... 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

S


GlacieredPyro said:


> Looking at the list.
> This is a nice recipe with some subs for your flavors.
> 
> You can add 1drop Koolada per ml afterwards if you like it crisp.
> 
> Harvest Berry 6%
> Boysenberry 3%
> Strawberry (Ripe) 3%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 1.5% (For some body)


Steep time?


----------



## method1

Sickboy77 said:


> S
> 
> Steep time?



IME anything with VBIC needs at least 4 days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Do you like bold flavours or mild tastes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Where is that user of the month @rogue zombie ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Where is that user of the month @rogue zombie ?


Lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

It's actually quite difficult looking at a list and working out what to do.

Which Booysen Berry do you have? If it's Flavour West, you can make one of the nicest fruits I've had, but you need TFA Toasted Marshmallow too:

CAP Harvest Berry 6%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 6%
TFA Toasted Marshmallow 3%
FW Booysen Berry 3%

Mix it at 70VG/30 PG 

It's an actual recipe for Gremlin Juice's Thrashberry 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Also if the Skyblue ones you have are TFA, for a nice mint

TFA Watermelon 10%
TFA Apple 5%
Koolada 0.75%
Mint 0.25%

70vg/30 PG 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

And lastly

TFA Strawberry Ripe 10%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 8%
. 
Also 70vg/30 PG 

That's all I get from the list.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lehan

That sounds like something I'll enjoy.... Love my fruits, maybe swop the toasted marshmallow out for some sweet cream 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Lehan said:


> That sounds like something I'll enjoy.... Love my fruits, maybe swop the toasted marshmallow out for some sweet cream
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


I'm sure it would rock, but seriously, the Toasted Marshmallow gives it another dimension.

If you do use a cream, maybe drop to 2%.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehan

I do have some store credit at Skyblue... Maybe I'll just order some more concentrates.

Seen as the fruits I bought needs some extra's to make the more complex juices.

Just a hassle to decide what exactly to order, but will definitely get some koolada and toasted marshmallow 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lehan said:


> I do have some store credit at Skyblue... Maybe I'll just order some more concentrates.
> 
> Seen as the fruits I bought needs some extra's to make the more complex juices.
> 
> Just a hassle to decide what exactly to order, but will definitely get some koolada and toasted marshmallow
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Ya it's always a mission getting started. For a few months you will always need to pick up an extra flavour or two.

But it gets cheaper when you start working out what you like and don't like.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

rogue zombie said:


> It's actually quite difficult looking at a list and working out what to do.
> 
> Which Booysen Berry do you have? If it's Flavour West, you can make one of the nicest fruits I've had, but you need TFA Toasted Marshmallow too:
> 
> CAP Harvest Berry 6%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 6%
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 3%
> FW Booysen Berry 3%
> 
> Mix it at 70VG/30 PG
> 
> It's an actual recipe for Gremlin Juice's Thrashberry
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


This was a sent with my order from skyblue, so no idea hey


----------



## Nailedit77

Christos said:


> Do you like bold flavours or mild tastes?


Love fruity and minty cool flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Finally found a recipe which is easy and tastes awesome

Tigers blood v2 - 70/30
coco extra @ 1%
ripe @ 7%
watermelon @ 3%
pineapple @ 0.1%

4 day steep and great flavour


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> Also if the Skyblue ones you have are TFA, for a nice mint
> 
> TFA Watermelon 10%
> TFA Apple 5%
> Koolada 0.75%
> Mint 0.25%
> 
> 70vg/30 PG
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Thanks for your contributions @rogue zombie !

This watermelon apple one spunds super to me
Do you think it will work with menthol as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Thanks for your contributions @rogue zombie !
> 
> This watermelon apple one spunds super to me
> Do you think it will work with menthol as well?


Definitely will work with Menthol. I think it will be very nice actually, with Menthol.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Looking for simple frooty and menthol diy recipes please


----------



## Nimatek

Base :
3 to 5 % menthol depending on how icy you like it
1% koolada

Then add your flavouring.


----------



## Silver

Nimatek said:


> Base :
> 3 to 5 % menthol depending on how icy you like it
> 1% koolada
> 
> Then add your flavouring.



10% if you want that throat burn


----------



## Nimatek

No man no burn! We want to feel our sinuses freeze over not kill them indefinitely  

I am running 6% menthol and on the dripper it is a very good hit. 

But if you aren't building for low levels I agree with the increase. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

